
Why Solipsism Is Bullshit - dvt
https://webhome.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/Philosophy/axioms/axioms/Why_Solipsism_is.html
======
superqd
Solipsism embeds a lot of un-articulated axioms in "I". The author's point is
valid in that respect, that we need more axioms than just "I am", which is
true, and they are all smuggled into our definition of what we mean by "I" and
"am".

Just take "I", and ask _what_ am I? Or _how_ am I? And so on. What is this "I"
that I cannot doubt that I am? If we use dream physics, for example, we can
answer a lot of the issues the author raised, which were, ultimately, mostly
problems with the fact that "I" remains undefined.

With dream physics, we can easily see that, given an "I" that works like a
brain (or the abstract construct I have explicated to myself as "brain",
whatevs), that it's very trivial to have other so-called "split" versions of
ourselves, and events that seem to surprise us, scare us, or even cause us
physical pain - though every single event in the dream is fabricated by the
dreamer embedded in the dream.

------
vo2maxer
Full of pearls and humorous to boot: “...since it is impossible to disprove
solipsism rationally, it serves as a lovely tool for helping folks to see that
all the other, more sensible-seeming philosophies, are also Bullshit as they
can't even logically refute a solipsist.”

